# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Ebook kiếm tiền từ các host Upload (Paid2Upload)

## hungosp

Gần đây cư dân mạng đang rộ lên phong trào kiếm tiền từ việc upload files. Và cũng đã có không ít người thành công nhờ upload. Đặc biệt là upload lên Hotfile. Ebook dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn 1 cách đầy đủ nhất việc kiếm tiền không chỉ trên Hotfile mà còn ở các site khác như Uploading.com,Sharingatrix và 1 số site khác nữa. Ngoài ra còn hướng dẫn các bạn upload sao cho hiệu quả nhất(Remote Upload).
Link Download:
http://shareflare.net/download/97880.979c0735751ed59cc5a1f4f4d/EarnMoney.rar.html

----------

